# Ex-Buck Sanders faced anxiety, depression



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Recently waived center Larry Sanders said he has received treatment for anxiety and depression.
> 
> Sanders, who was waived by the Milwaukee Bucks on Saturday night, which officially completed his buyout, said in a piece he wrote for The Players' Tribune that he sought treatment.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12380418/larry-sanders-says-received-treatment-anxiety-depression


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm so ****ing tired of these players saying how they just get money thrown at them when they enter the league like they're victims. The league has absolutely no obligation to teach these guys what to do with the money it pays them. And with that said they have programs to try to help these guys not fall into the same old pitfalls that most do, so him complaining when there's programs for exactly what he's playing victim about is a ****ing joke. 

And I'm glad he's completely dropped the whole charade that he'll never play ball again. Now all the sudden it's just "this year". The guy is going to be back in the league next year, which to me is an absolute ****ing joke. 


I wonder how many thousands of people suffer from anxiety and still have to go to their jobs? Hopefully for them they can just quit showing up for work and when their employer calls angrily to find out why, they can say "Hey, you owe me money. And I'm quitting. Working at your office isn't my priority right now."


You know what? **** Larry Sanders. I ****ing hate this guy.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

just to further fuel R-Star's rage:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'm so ****ing tired of these players saying how they just get money thrown at them when they enter the league like they're victims. The league has absolutely no obligation to teach these guys what to do with the money it pays them. And with that said they have programs to try to help these guys not fall into the same old pitfalls that most do, so him complaining when there's programs for exactly what he's playing victim about is a ****ing joke.
> 
> And I'm glad he's completely dropped the whole charade that he'll never play ball again. Now all the sudden it's just "this year". The guy is going to be back in the league next year, which to me is an absolute ****ing joke.
> 
> ...


Agree with this 100%. This whole "I don't like basketball I like being around the people I love. I'm an artist, a musician, etc." You aint shit. You can be around the people you love but you need some verified source of income to do the things you want to do. Who's gonna hire Larry Sanders? 

He talks about how he doesn't want to play basketball and just wants to do the things he wants. NO SHIT. I don't want to go to work every day. I want to go hiking, play video games, drink beer, and go bodysurfing. SO DOES EVERYONE ELSE. But you get to "work" for 10 years and then RETIRE. Instead he wants to talk about how he wants to do all of those things and never work. 

Imagine if someone making like $75k a year called you up and said "You know what man. I don't want to work. I just want to do the things I love, like play music and hang out with friends. I'm gonna do that." Who would call that a good decision? People applauding this guy because he's weak as shit drive me nuts. Everyone works. Some are lucky enough to love basketball and get paid millions. This guy has to do what EVERYONE ELSE CALLS WORK and gets paid millions. God damn what a punk ass bitch.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> just to further fuel R-Star's rage:
> 
> Larry Sanders - Why I Walked Away From the NBA: Players' POV - YouTube


I'm not going to watch a video with Larry. 

It's upsetting to me that you are probably completely ok with what Larry pulled here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Agree with this 100%. This whole "I don't like basketball I like being around the people I love. I'm an artist, a musician, etc." You aint shit. You can be around the people you love but you need some verified source of income to do the things you want to do. Who's gonna hire Larry Sanders?
> 
> He talks about how he doesn't want to play basketball and just wants to do the things he wants. NO SHIT. I don't want to go to work every day. I want to go hiking, play video games, drink beer, and go bodysurfing. SO DOES EVERYONE ELSE. But you get to "work" for 10 years and then RETIRE. Instead he wants to talk about how he wants to do all of those things and never work.
> 
> Imagine if someone making like $75k a year called you up and said "You know what man. I don't want to work. I just want to do the things I love, like play music and hang out with friends. I'm gonna do that." Who would call that a good decision? People applauding this guy because he's weak as shit drive me nuts. Everyone works. Some are lucky enough to love basketball and get paid millions. This guy has to do what EVERYONE ELSE CALLS WORK and gets paid millions. God damn what a punk ass bitch.


Yep. I get to spend 20+ days away from my wife and kids constantly, but Larry Sanders gets to quit his job and go paint? And according to him he's a victim?

**** off Larry you lazy pot head. The fact people actually defend this guy blows my mind. 

I think some people _cough...Dornado......cough_ just love it when they hear any story of an employee sticking it to their employer.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If Sanders had just walked away from his current contract and not gotten paid another cent, I'd applaud him. But instead he gets over $10 million of future wages - and probably tried negotiating for more - for nothing and likely will be back in the league at some point to get more money.

You don't come off as likable and certainly shouldn't be crying on YouTube about how many problems you had and now how you're trying to make yourself happy if you're trying to engender some kind of sympathy from anyone other than the biggest bleeding-heart hippies on the continent like Dornado.

I guess I can give kudos to him for being an athletic seven-footer who is in a position to do something like that and get away with it and still live a likely-comfortable lifestyle (at least tangibly) when 99.99% of people cannot, but you don't get to tell me I have to like him for it or feel sorry for him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And Larry Sanders' music, paintings and other "art" probably aren't going to be hanging at the Louvre anytime soon.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He didn't make a big enough effort to fix his anxiety and depression problems. So it really is hard for anyone to feel sorry for him...

Except dornando of course. Middle class white male fighting for social justice where battles don't exist.


----------

